# Paperless invoices



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

You Yanks are probably more advanced than us Aussies ? And already have this in place ?

But as of this week at my Trade Centre we have a new system in so we can sign electronically my writing sucks anyway so it can't make my signature look that much worse then again it has lol

But how cool no more paper invoices can get them emailed to me 

Many of you guys already have this in place at your trade Centres


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

What does that gizmo do? Looks like a credit card swipe type deal?

Pat


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> What does that gizmo do? Looks like a credit card swipe type deal? Pat


G'day Pat 

It's just the screen to sign for my purchase at my trade centre so instead of them printing out invoice then signing it 

I now sign that screen and it will go onto my invoice on the screen then they email me the invoice


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh, that's cool. Nothing like that here, or at least I'm aware of. My local paint store still uses dot matrix printers and those 3 part cabonless paper for our invoices.

Pat


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> Oh, that's cool. Nothing like that here, or at least I'm aware of. My local paint store still uses dot matrix printers and those 3 part cabonless paper for our invoices. Pat




"shopkeep" pos app for the iPad lets you sign with your fingertip


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Ben,
I think we are ahead of the Yanks with stuff like this. They still get paid my cheque.
We have internet funds transfer into our account for payment.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Those signature capture devises are everywhere here in Chicago. It's been maybe five years I'd say since I first saw one.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

My local shop uses it too. Has for the last two years.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm paperless, I email PDF files.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey Ben, Inspirations here handles Dulux. They have had paperless for a few years now, but unless you ask for emailed invoices they just keep printing A4 sheets of paper! 

I do all repaintpro invoices on invoices2go on ipad. It is an awesome paperless system.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

benthepainter said:


> You Yanks are probably more advanced than us Aussies ? And already have this in place ?
> 
> But as of this week at my Trade Centre we have a new system in so we can sign electronically my writing sucks anyway so it can't make my signature look that much worse then again it has lol
> 
> ...



That exactly what my BM stores have. I still have them print my invoice afterwards. They could just email them, but I like to keep my receipts in my job folder for some arcane reason


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

All my invoices go straight to my email. Every morning around 5 all the invoices from the previous day show up in a pdf. I can check invoices on line and pay my bill online as well.


----------



## tmort024 (May 23, 2010)

Back in September I lost both my work laptop and my old faithful desktop in the same month. Eventually was able to restore the desktop but the laptop was shot. 

"Ain't got time for that" with either of the POSs! I was forced to adapt to an all iphone/iPad biz real quick. The CPU guys in town wanted too much $$ to work on and try to fix the machines so I put them aside until things slowed down and I had some extra money to repair them.

Well 7 months came and went all without a "real" CPU. Long nights researching and digging around for an app for estimating and invoicing. Gave a couple the college try but none were really working for me. Finally came across an app called Joist. At first I thought it was lame and I didn't think it would work for me, but I didn't really have another choice so I made it work. Super basic and simple to use but also has great options/settings that you can tweak and customize. I just wanted something that was quick and easy (estimating on iphone gets a little crazy) but was also professional looking. Joist did both. Estimates on the fly, quick turnarounds, client "open"'notifications, instant estimate to invoice feature, fully editable, stores info and templates, emails PDFs for clients to view/print,
tracks monthly sales, tracks invoices paid/not paid and stores client info for future. Not all the bells and whistles but def holds it down. 

I finally got my desktop repaired last month just to have for backup and my old files but I really haven't even used it much. 

Not selling the app at all (it's free anyways) but just thought i would mention. It saved me for 7 months (still going strong). Truly operated (and succeeded) on an iphone only.


----------



## Mhelpdesk1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm from Mhelpdesk. We are an all-in-one software solution for skilled trades, solo and small entrepreneurs, and the like. Just jumping into the convo to say that our software can do the digital signature (aka finger squiggle) and also a simple click-to-pay web portal for your clients as well, so they can pay at 3 in the morning in their underwear and it's all taken care of through credit cards, paypal, or whatever banking system you have set up. If you take cheques/checks, it tracks those too. We've also got a two-week free trial, if you happen to be shopping for a new software solution. We concentrated on making it both robust, ie it does pretty much everything you need, and easy to use, ie even a temp who is unfamiliar with your shop can pick it up pretty fast. You can take a digital tour here, and register for a fifteen minute personalized walk-through. Hope this helps.


----------

